# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Produkte për fëmijë që janë hequr nga qarkullimi në 2010

## Fiori

Sot kemi aq shumë opsione jo vetëm për produktet e fëmijve por gjithcka që blejme dhe ndonjëherë është e vështirë të vendosësh cfarë është mirë të blesh e cfarë jo. 

Të gjithë sapunët një punë duhet të bëjnë por disa të prishin fytyrën e disa edhe pse shumë të shtrenjtë nuk kanë aromë të mirë. Atëherë cfarë duhet të zgjedhim? Për të ardhur në ndihmë rreth vendimeve të tilla kur vjen puna tek produktet që kanë të bëjnë me fëmijët njerzit jo vetëm bëjnë detyrat e tyre dhe shikojnë të mirat e të ligat para se të blejnë dicka por shikojnë dhe vlerësimet që qeveria apo kompani të ndryshme ju bëjnë këtyre produkteve. 

Shpesh tërheqja e produkteve bëhet pasi një dicka e keqe ka ndodhur, por ka dhe raste që qeveria thjesht vendos ligje për parandalimin e përdorimit të materialeve të ndryshme.

Kjo temë mund të shërbejë për vendosjen e listave të materialeve apo produkteve të tilla, për të cilat ose keni dëgjuar ose kini mësuar pasi i kini përdorur vetë për fëmijët tuaj.


Po e filloj unë listën për disa produkte për fëmijë që janë hequr nga qarkullimi në 2010 (emrat po i vendos në gjuhën që janë në vëndin ku shiten):

Ethan Allen Cribs
Angel Line Longwood Forest Cribs
Graco Quattro Tour and Metrolite Strollers
Victory Land Heritage Cribs
Munchkin Bathtub Toys
Fisher Price Infant Toys (    *  73408 Baby Playzone™ Crawl & Cruise Playground™
    * B2408 Baby Playzone™ Crawl & Slide Arcade™
    * C3068 Ocean Wonders™ Kick & Crawl™ Aquarium
    * H5704 Baby Gymtastics™ Play Wall
    * H8094 Ocean Wonders™ Kick & Crawl™ Aquarium
    * J0327 1-2-3 Tetherball
    * K0476 Bat & Score Goal™
)

----------


## mia@

Fiori une mendoj qe ti shoqerojme dhe me foton perkatese dhe aryen pse eshte hequr nga perdorimi per te patur nje ide me te qarte pse per ke behet fjale konkretisht.

Pacifiers recalled for choking hazard; 44,900 Kariño pacifiers

Jane nxjerre jashte perdorimit per arsye se jane difektoze. Shkeputet kollaj pjesa qe femija fut ne goje nga mbajtesja. Plus qe mbajtesja eshte shume e madhe per gojen e femijes.

----------


## mia@

Portable play yard tents u hoqen pas vdekjes se nje femije. Ka mundesi qe femija mund te rrezikoje jeten duke lozur aty brenda. Ca pjese jane te thyeshme kollaj, apo femija mund ti ngeli qafa ngecur midis pjeseve te tendes qe con ne mbytje.

----------

